# PCI Ethernet Card: ifconfig



## brian47374 (Sep 10, 2008)

The onboard ethernet just got zapped by lightening. I purchases a D-Link PCI ethernet card. I installed the software on the CD, but I cannot connect to the internet. I do not see a PCI connection option under networking. I only see Internal Moden and Built in Ethernet connections. I am running OSX 10.3.x

The instructions said something about going into the ifconfig file and modifying the code something like this.  : ifconfig en4 media autoselect. However, I have been in the terminal, but I do not know how and where to change this setting. I don't know Unix very well at all, but I am a very quick learner.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## gsahli (Sep 10, 2008)

Go to Network Prefs, Show: Network Port Configurations and click New. If the driver software is installed, you should see a new PCI/dlink option. It may help to restart the Mac.

Also go to Blue Apple menu about this Mac > More Info and see if the PCI card is there.


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 11, 2008)

First of all, thanks for the quick response. I went and checked to see if the card was showing up and it is not. It is in slot-4. I bought a D-Link DFE-530TX+ card, and I don't know if there are any compatibility issues with the G4. I emailed D-Link about this issue to see what they have to say. 

I reloaded the software for the card, but still nothing. I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 11, 2008)

The DFE-530TX (NON-plus model) is recognized in my Panther system without the need for drivers.  Perhaps the drivers themselves are causing the problem?  Try removing all the drivers you've installed and see if the system "sees" the card.


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope, system does not see the card. How do I login as root?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2008)

What does root have to do with your ethernet card?


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 13, 2008)

Apparently the printed instructions say something about logging in as root. I just thought it meant as the "admin" user.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2008)

Strange... perhaps the drivers need to be installed as root in order to inherit the correct permissions.  What specifically do the instructions say about the procedure?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow....remind me never to by that card. 

If you need to be root from the terminal to edit that file, have you tried typing "sudo -s" and putting in your password?  Doing so will give you a root prompt (#) on the command terminal.  Then you can modify the file as you need to with root privileges.

BTW, I just checked the D-Link website for this card and apparently the highest supported version of OS X is 10.2.8.  10.3 is significantly different under the hood than 10.2, so this might be the reason that you're having problems with this card.  Usually in OS X you don't have to touch the Terminal for any type of installation like this.


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting. It doesn't say anything about that on the box or in the instructions. Nice to know AFTER you spend the money for the card! 

Does anyone know of any cards that will work with 10.3.9?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 16, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> The DFE-530TX (NON-plus model) is recognized in my Panther system without the need for drivers


Also, here:

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/osx/os_x_network_cards.html


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm.... just went to D-Links website and they do not show any DFE-530TX without the +. 

I just found the site that you provided before I got the reply. Thanks for posting it though, as it may help me now and others in the future!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 16, 2008)

They have some used ones available as low as $3.00 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DFE-53...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1221579464&sr=8-2


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I went out and bought a Netgear FA311 based upon what I read over on http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/osx/os_x_network_cards.html. 

The card appeared under system profiler but when I went to apply now, it just hung up. Did I do something wrong for it to hang up without installing any drivers? 

So, I installed the driver here http://homepage.mac.com/yukidon/mac/en/dp8381x.html and it made my machine where it would not boot. So, I removed the card and it booted up just fine. 

I tried to see if it had the chip produced by National Semiconductor but could find no indication that it was. 

Any ideas?


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 18, 2008)

I figured out the D-Link driver did not get uninstalled for whatever reason so I deleted it. The computer now boots up, and I can see the card in SLOT-5. However, I cannot get an internet connection. The connection shows up under Networking, but will not connect.


----------



## brian47374 (Sep 18, 2008)

For whatever reason, it just starting working. I am keeping my fingers crossed!!! Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!


----------

